# [Off Topic] Recomendación Impresora

## 2uncas

Hola,

Necesito comprarme una impresora a color de tinta,  para casa, alguna recomendación de Marca o modelo que funcionen bien en linux y por usb ?

Gracias.

----------

## pelelademadera

aca te podes fijar por impresora cual anda y cual no:

http://www.openprinting.org/printers

de todas maneras creo que todos te van a recomendar HP.

----------

## cameta

El problema de las impresoras es el coste de la tinta. Es importante que tu impresora pueda funcionar con cartuchos genericos y/o quie estos se puedan rellenar.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Mi recomendación es una HP a la que le puedas colocar el sistema de tinta continuo, yo hace un año que no compro cartuchos y aun me queda más de la mitad de la tinta de 1/2 litro. he llenado los envases 2 veces porque mis hijas consumen tinta con sus trabajos escolares, además de como todas las chicas cualquier cantidad de imágenes y montajes para pegar en su habitación.

La mía es una HP F4280 All-in-One puedes ver como funciona con sistema continuo en youtube.

----------

## pcmaster

Solamente os recuerdo que las de tinta tienen el problema de que los cabezales de impresión se dañan y hay que cambiarlos, tanto si se imprime como si no. Si se imprime poco puede gastarse más tinta limpiando cabezas de impresión que imprimiendo.

Por eso, mi recomendación es una láser. Yo tengo una de b/n desde hace más de 4 años y todo el mantenimiento que ha sido necesario es el de quitarle el polvo con un trapo. Todavía tiene el cartucho de tóner de origen y todo lo que necesito hacer con ella es encender-imprimir-apagar, y ya está.

----------

## 2uncas

Gracias por las respuestas.

Busco una de chorro de tinta ya que la necesito fundamentalmente para los trabajos del cole de los niños y estos son a color. Hasta ahora, me he apañado con las del curro, pero hay deberes de última hora y necesito una.

Las de chorro de tinta había oído que donde te meten un palo es en los cartuchos de tinta, las soluciones de "sistema de tinta continuo" recomendadas me parecen interesantes.

Saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *2uncas wrote:*   

> Gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> Busco una de chorro de tinta ya que la necesito fundamentalmente para los trabajos del cole de los niños y estos son a color. Hasta ahora, me he apañado con las del curro, pero hay deberes de última hora y necesito una.
> 
> Las de chorro de tinta había oído que donde te meten un palo es en los cartuchos de tinta, las soluciones de "sistema de tinta continuo" recomendadas me parecen interesantes.
> ...

  Interesante? ja ja ja ja es la mejor inversión que he echo en casa y la oficina, la recomendación es que compres adicional un par de cartuchos nuevos para cuando se haga evidente el desgaste normal de los que están puestos, ya que por lo general pasa al menos un año para que esto suceda sin cambiarlos, dándole trabajo puro y duro. Los precios en estos tiempos suben bastante pero aun así el ahorro en comparación de comprar nuevos en cada cambio es monumental la inversión vale la pena.

 1.- Aquí Video Muestra funcionando con sistema continuo

 2.- Aqui una multifuncional

 3.- Otro con algunos modelos HP

Las HP F4180 ó F4280 funcionan en linux a perfección incluido el scanner.

PD: 

Puedes comprar la impresora e instalar tu mismo el sistema ó comprarla con el sistema instalado, depende de que tan bueno eres para los trabajos manuales y/o presupuesto tengas.

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> había oído que donde te meten un palo es en los cartuchos de tinta

 

Uno bestial, cada cartucho 30 euros o más.

----------

## laser_cg

Por comodidad, podrías considerar una impresora en red, donde además de poder imprimir por USB lo puedes hacer por Wifi. Yo tengo una Brother MFC-5490CN y existen drivers para Linux.

----------

